

Xcode 6 ships with a Node.js server executable - FredericJ

Find the binary at &#x2F;Applications&#x2F;Xcode.app&#x2F;Contents&#x2F;Developer&#x2F;usr&#x2F;share&#x2F;xcs&#x2F;Node&#x2F;bin&#x2F;node
======
runjake
Yes, and? I'm not sure what you're getting at.

That Node might be an official development platform for Apple? No.

Node is used internally by the XCode build services. Look in Server.app on an
OS X Server and it has (had) embedded Python, Ruby, and Rails cruft.

------
anonfunction
Xcode6-Beta6 ships with node v0.10.26

